# 1360 x 768 besser als 1920 x 1080 ?



## quintonkemen (30. September 2015)

Folgendes Problem, und zwar habe ich meinen PC an meinen TV angeschlossen über HDMI Kabel. Nun zeigt mir Windows 10 in den erweiterten Einstellungen 1360 x 768 (empfohlen) an. Man kann aber hoch bis 1920 x 1080 einstellen (ist doch full HD oder ?), nur ist das Bild dann deutlich schlechter, als bei der empfohlenen Einstellung und ich muss im CCC dann über Skalierungsoptionen nachstellen, sodass das Bild überhaupt auf dem TV liegt.

Was mach ich falsch, oder lässt sich 1920 x 1080 gar nicht fahren ?

mein System:
i3 4170
r9 270x
8 gb ram
b85m-itx


----------



## MaW85 (30. September 2015)

TV-Geräte Name?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. September 2015)

Was hat denn dein TV für eine native Auflösung?


----------



## NuVirus (30. September 2015)

Hatte bei meinem alten Samsung TV auch recht schlechtes Bild am PC mit meinem neuen ist das besser bei FullHD aber andere Auflösung nicht getestet.

Meinst du mit schlecht das es nur nicht ganz an den Rahmen passt oder ein anderes schlecht?

Bei AMD kannst du die skalierung auf jedenfall einstellen.


----------



## KonterSchock (30. September 2015)

Wen es ein Full Hd Fernseher ist, dann liegt es logischerweise auf der Hand das es 1920er Auflösung ist.

stell es einfach auf Full Hd, sprich 1920 und du wirst sehen ob es passt.


----------



## quintonkemen (30. September 2015)

LG 32 LG 2100 81,3 cm (32 Zoll) HD-Ready LCD-Fernseher mit integriertem DVB-T Tuner schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
hier mein TV.
CCC sagt maximale Auflösung: 1920 x 1080; 70Hz


----------



## BenRo (30. September 2015)

Auf der von dir verlinkten Seite steht es doch: „1.366 x 768 Pixel Auflösung, 8 bit Farbauflösung”


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. September 2015)

Weitere Daten und Fakten
32" (81cm) Bildschirmdiagonale
16:9 Format
Dual XD Engine™ Bildoptimierung
*1.366 x 768 Pixel Auflösung*, 8 bit Farbauflösung
...
Klar wird FullHD darauf ******* aussehen.


----------



## NuVirus (30. September 2015)

Das andere ist dann vermutlich VSR der 270X das müsste die glaub ich mit neuestem Treiber können.

Das kannst du wenn die Leistung reicht in Games nutzen aber für den Desktop ist das nicht gut geeignet.


----------



## quintonkemen (30. September 2015)

Ok habs auch gerade gesehen, sorry für die blöde Frage 
Was heißt VSR ?


----------



## BenRo (30. September 2015)

Virtual Super Resolution


----------

